# Better rating (and tip) reminders?



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So I took a ride on Monday night.

I chose not to rate this driver since she deserved a one star.
I think she was driving barefoot because her car smelled like the worse case of smelly feet I've smelled in my life.
Wife and I were both gagging and had to roll down windows. Fortunately we weren't going far.
She's not going to last. Driving one month and she's a 4.5.
Since she's an older lady, i just felt bad rating low.
I just kept my $5 and I'll let others get her deactivated.

Anyway, I've been checking my rider app everyday. Today is Thursday and I still see this the moment I open the app









This improvement will definitely help get us more ratings, and hopefully tips.

I usually rate right away, so don't know how long it's been this way. But I'm positive it hasn't always been this way.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rate her 1*, and suggest she change her name from “Kelly” to “Smelly.”


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Give her a 5 Star and tip her $5 in the app ...that is your fellow driver and we take care of our own.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Are you sure it was her feet?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Give her a 5 Star and tip her $5 in the app ...that is your fellow driver and we take care of our own.


You weren't there. You don't know 



1.5xorbust said:


> Are you sure it was her feet?


I'm really not. 
Could have been a combination of ass, sweat, or maybe I was just sitting in fresh vomit.

Rotting feet was the thing that wife and I both agreed it could be.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I took a ride on Monday night.
> 
> I chose not to rate this driver since she deserved a one star.
> I think she was driving barefoot because her car smelled like the worse case of smelly feet I've smelled in my life.
> ...


I think you should rate her. It's like shooting a suffering animal you come across in the wild that you _know_ is going to die from its wounds but if you leave it be, the suffering will just take longer.

Also, GROSS! Once the smell entered your olfactory zones, you should have said (in a truly sickened and panicky tone): "OMG what's that smell? There's something that smells really really bad right now - are we driving through a county dump area?" or something like that. 

Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!



CJfrom619 said:


> Give her a 5 Star and tip her $5 in the app ...that is your fellow driver and we take care of our own.


Nooooo!! That's the kind of driver that DOES NOT deserve a good rating or a tip - I'm sorry but she sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

5 stars all the way... help to to not get her deactivated so other people get the full uber experience!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Also, GROSS! Once the smell entered your olfactory zones, you should have said (in a truly sickened and panicky tone): "OMG what's that smell? There's something that smells really really bad right now - are we driving through a county dump area?" or something like that.
> 
> Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!
> 
> .


I noticed a bad smell right away. 
But it seemed to get worse as the ride went on.

Almost as if she had kicked off her shoes while she was driving. 
It was so foul!

By the time we couldn't take it, we were just a couple of minutes away.

But it was rough


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Could have been a combination of ass, sweat, or maybe I was just sitting in fresh vomit. Rotting feet was the thing that wife and I both agreed it could be.


You're a fellow driver. You should have offered her some mints, and when she's not looking you can stuff some into your nostrils.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Give her a 5 Star and tip her $5 in the app ...that is your fellow driver and we take care of our own.


I don't think he knew you were joking. It's not in good taste to joke about odors that foul.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I don't think he knew you were joking. It's not in good taste to joke about odors that foul.


Lol I thought the emoji would make it obvious


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

She's not ONE OF US.
End her.
Do it.
1* HER.
NOW!

But leave her a $3.00 tip for an air freshener, or deodorant.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> She's not ONE OF US.
> End her.
> Do it.
> 1* HER.
> ...


So be it


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

How can anyone be so cruel and yet so kind at the same time?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> How can anyone be so cruel and yet so kind at the same time?


You guys bring out the worst in me.

DAMN YOU GUYS!!!

She's a 4.41 now


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You probably just ruined her Uber career.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

I mean what can you do...right. I don't know. You probably did her a favor. Maybe she won't driver her car into oblivion. She's probably back into the cat foodie experience. Gramma killer... or savior. I know I'm conflicted now.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

A smelly taco is #1 on my list but smell feet is a close #2.

At least leave her comment that her car smelled like kimche feet.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> I mean what can you do...right. I don't know. You probably did her a favor. Maybe she won't driver her car into oblivion. She's probably back into the cat foodie experience. Gramma killer... or savior. I know I'm conflicted now.


Yeah, I'm conflicted also. I wanted to be a nice guy, now I feel like crap.
It was really really bad though. And I didn't even mention her phone was sideways on the cupholder. She had to keep looking down and was having a hard time.

Probably did do her a favor.

Funny thing was my wife was pretty drunk. Told 2 different bartenders about the smelly feet. Both agreed with her that I should give one star. Of course that's what bartenders do, they agree with drunk people. But still, I stood my ground and you guys broke me.

I hope you guys can all sleep at night!


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Was that R. Kelly?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You guys bring out the worst in me.
> 
> DAMN YOU GUYS!!!
> 
> ...


You did right with the 1-star; I'm quite disappointed with the fact that you left her a tip.

She'll never learn.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You did right with the 1-star; I'm quite disappointed with the fact that you left her a tip.
> 
> She'll never learn.


The tip will drive her nuts as she will have no clue where the 1 star came from


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I couldn't do it to a lyft driver last year....his car was smoke filled, dashboard looked like Pompeii....gave him five stars and five cash....he was a 4.4o on lyft

His days were numbered

The funny part....it was the very first time I used rideshare as a passenger and I got by far, the worst driver here in my market after a 5* rated over 3k trips as a driver....lol


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So be it
> 
> View attachment 232130
> View attachment 232131


What a nice guy.
And by leaving a tip, she'll never suspect it was you to kick her off the app.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So be it
> View attachment 232130


You also should have dinged her for "Driver Navigation." Her assortment of smells were yanking you in many different directions!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, I'm conflicted also. I wanted to be a nice guy, now I feel like crap.
> It was really really bad though. And I didn't even mention her phone was sideways on the cupholder. She had to keep looking down and was having a hard time.
> 
> Probably did do her a favor.
> ...


Lol Mom, Wife, Cook, Chauffeur, Podiatrist, Garbage Collector...Jack of all trades.

She's also apparently a procrastinator. Nothing more foul then a person who's body odor takes over a room because you don't clean yourself. Have some respect for yourself and people around you.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol Mom, Wife, Cook, Chauffeur, Podiatrist, Garbage Collector...Jack of all trades.
> 
> She's also apparently a procrastinator. Nothing more foul then a person who's body odor takes over a room because you don't clean yourself. Have some respect for yourself and people around you.


Could you imagine if she was on this forum?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I usually rate right away, so don't know how long it's been this way. But I'm positive it hasn't always been this way.


It's been that way for at least a year that I can remember. Maybe as long as they've allowed tipping in the app? Not only that but riders also get a reminder via email to rate/tip if they don't.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> But still, I stood my ground and you guys broke me.


Weak... I first started learning to avoid peer pressure in first grade.



Cableguynoe said:


> I hope you guys can all sleep at night!


I sleep fine...

After 8 or 10 Jack and cokes :/



Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, I'm conflicted also. I wanted to be a nice guy, now I feel like crap


You should!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I sleep fine...
> 
> After 8 or 10 Jack and cokes :/


I sleep the same way. Except I can't afford Jack. 
Good ol Jim Beam has never failed me though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good ol Jim Beam has never failed me though.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wonder if her husband has a foot fetish. If he does this brings a whole new meaning to the definition of a sniffer.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I took a ride on Monday night.
> 
> I chose not to rate this driver since she deserved a one star.
> I think she was driving barefoot because her car smelled like the worse case of smelly feet I've smelled in my life.
> ...


I once had a Uber ride, old Ford Car, as dirty as it gets, even the seats had crayon drownings on them, probably his kids done that, he missed a turn, and drove one mile more. I gave him 5 stars and $2 tip on a $8 ride, you know why. I feel his misery. I am a driver too.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

You did the right thing. If we as Uber and Lyft drivers take the necessary time to keep our cars clean, keep ourselves clean, and present at least a halfway professional appearance, then we should hold all drivers to that standard. If they can't meet it, more rides for us.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> She's not ONE OF US.
> 
> But leave her a $3.00 tip for an air freshener, or deodorant.


Good idea, but make sure to put a comment to the effect the tip is for her to buy air freshener for the car.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

"Self-love, my liege, is not so vile a sin as self-neglecting." Henry V


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Noe all you did was hasten the natural selection process. Don't feel bad about it. Uber on.



DownByTheRiver said:


> Good idea, but make sure to put a comment to the effect the tip is for her to buy air freshener for the car.


Can you leave a non 5* comment? Probably not, because the negativity would be awful.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I couldn't do it to a lyft driver last year....his car was smoke filled, dashboard looked like Pompeii....gave him five stars and five cash....he was a 4.4o on lyft
> 
> His days were numbered
> 
> The funny part....it was the very first time I used rideshare as a passenger and I got by far, the worst driver here in my market after a 5* rated over 3k trips as a driver....lol


Had similar experience with my first, and only, Lyft ride.
4.6 driver didn't move for 3-4 minutes. Figured she was at home. No biggie, I wasn't in a hurry.
She finally pulls up and I say her name. She looks at me and no reaction. Not a word.
So I say it again and she turns toward her phone and starts the ride. Okaaay?
I struggle to get in the back seat because the front passenger seat is fully reclined flat.
I don't say anything, waiting for her to notice or pull seat up. Nope. Not a chance.
We start rolling and she starts blasting her stereo with rap. Lots of cussing with a "kill ******" theme.
If I wasn't only going 5 miles, I would have asked to get out.
No guilt or remorse giving 1* and full report to Lyft. Just horrible.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Had similar experience with my first, and only, Lyft ride.
> 4.6 driver didn't move for 3-4 minutes. Figured she was at home. No biggie, I wasn't in a hurry.
> She finally pulls up and I say her name. She looks at me and no reaction. Not a word.
> So I say it again and she turns toward her phone and starts the ride. Okaaay?
> ...


Her anger is your fault because of what you did to her anscestors 200 years ago. Give her a job where she can draw a paycheck for doing next to nothing.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Look at it this way, you got rid of competition.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Look at it this way, you got rid of competition.


I'm not sure I'd go that far. Are you going to 1* evry other driver just because they drive?

I do think it's a good idea to weed out bad drivers. That way riders have better experiences and use the service more, which should push up prices, whether through surge or overt rate increases.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not sure I'd go that far. Are you going to 1* evry other driver just because they drive?
> 
> I do think it's a good idea to weed out bad drivers. That way riders have better experiences and use the service more, which should push up prices, whether through surge or overt rate increases.


 I was joking. Ive given 5* and tipped(except for 1 guy who told me not to) to all the few rides I have taken.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Karma is a B. That _fragrance _will haunt your nights Cableguynoe - wake up with the cold sweats and smelly Kelly wafting your nostrils 

Every *killer* has those moments...

Thanks for serving your community by *helping Uber* weed out the_ stinky drivers_. 








[ *blood red* ]

I just hope deadmile doesn't hear about this


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Karma is a B. That _fragrance _will haunt your nights Cableguynoe - wake up with the cold sweats and smelly Kelly wafting your nostrils
> 
> Every *killer* has those moments...
> 
> ...


And here I thought this was going to be an educational thread


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

You should submit a lost item report, then get her phone number in order to mentor her.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You should submit a lost item report, then get her phone number in order to mentor her.


Not without a referral bonus.
I was to find the jackass that referred her.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

I've been on the OTHER SIDE.. Unfortunately..I'm Human!
I had been driving several hours and it was continually busy with stacked pings late night. My stomach was bothering me and I had just dropped off pax...I thought I had time to "let one slip" and have the smell gone before picking up again.Wrong..the new pax was down the street and all ready "toes to the curb". And they weren't drunk either. I was embarassed but hoped they wouldn't notice. I had front windows in the van down but others don't go down. It was an awkward 15 minute ride. dropped them off at swanky house in Capital Hill ...Later I had a pax feedback report for car smell.
-What was I suppose to do? Should I have mentioned that the air is "stale" and if they want to cancel I won't charge? I was too embarassed.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, I'm conflicted also. I wanted to be a nice guy, now I feel like crap.
> It was really really bad though. And I didn't even mention her phone was sideways on the cupholder. She had to keep looking down and was having a hard time.
> Probably did do her a favor. Funny thing was my wife was pretty drunk. Told 2 different bartenders about the smelly feet. Both agreed with her that I should give one star. Of course that's what bartenders do, they agree with drunk people. But still, I stood my ground and you guys broke me.


I've read this four times now and I have sort of compartmentalised the following points:

Yeah, I'm conflicted also.
I wanted to be a nice guy, now I feel like crap.
It was really really bad though.
She had to keep looking down and was having a hard time.
Probably did do her a favor.
Funny thing was my wife was pretty drunk.
and this all happened with Kelly at BJ's Restaurant and Blowhouse! 
Am I misreading this post?

.


----------

